# How many gallons will this table hold?



## Tarobot

IKEA | Coffee & side tables | Coffee tables | LACK | Coffee table

im thinking of putting 2 perhaps 3 10g tanks on it, max 30~35 gallons.

will it hold?

Width : 25 7/8" 
Height : 2 1/2" 
Length : 35 7/8" 
Weight : 21lb


----------



## Adz1

i had this coffee table i would trust 1 -10g but not 3 very flimsy and unstable table....


----------



## gklaw

I think they are also making these like corrugated card board - hollow inside. I won't trust any water on it.


----------



## thharris

I'm not going to lie I put a 20 gallon tank on that table, but I would not reccomend you do that.
I tried to reinforce it but as others have said its a thin peice of wood with cardboard inside.
Not strong at all, I think even a 10gall would be pushing it, for the long term.


----------



## jobber

i would not recommend it as water will saturate the particle board. i have a 10 gallon on an IKEA TV stand but it's been reinforced.


----------



## pisces

i would said one 10 Gallon okie, if 15G maybe little heavy , i used this table for 12 Gal before , remember not more then 15G, because the table (cardboard inside) not very strong!


----------



## shelltoes

I had a 55gal on two of the end tables pushed together..No problems, That was many years ago, I'm not shure I'd risk it now.


----------



## Cichlid2010

I have a 33 gallon long on this table for the past 6 months without any problem. I also had a 40 gallon square on the small square end table before, no problem at all. You just need to wipe dry all water spills if there is any.


----------



## Aquaman

hard to say 1 - 33 would be better than say 3 -10 gallons as the weight is better distibuted.distibuted ..the 33 needs support on 4 corners table would not sag. 3 -10 and you have a bigger problem . If it begins to sag and the inner structure fails its gonna be as strong as a pice of cardboard, I would trust this table with a 40 gallon tank ..under certain conditions.But would not trust it at all with 2-10's . though that would change if there was a 3/4 piece of plywood the same size on top.


----------



## Tarobot

very good advice thank you thank you


----------



## kesler123

Tarobot said:


> very good advice thank you thank you


I know from the LACK series that they can hold from my experience.

I have a $7.99 LACK SIDE TABLE holding a 10 gallon and $39.99 LACK EXPEDIT holding a 30 gallon.


----------



## fkshiu

A word of caution that Lack sidetables used to be made of particle board, but the latest Ikea catalogue I saw trumpeted the fact that the table are now made from "more environmentally friendly" corrugated cardboard with hollow cores. In other words, new Lack tables are even weaker than before.


----------



## kesler123

fkshiu said:


> A word of caution that Lack sidetables used to be made of particle board, but the latest Ikea catalogue I saw trumpeted the fact that the table are now made from "more environmentally friendly" corrugated cardboard with hollow cores. In other words, new Lack tables are even weaker than before.


I agree caution must be taken as I only bought the Lack because it was very affordable and reasonably sturdy (Lack Expedit).


----------



## Diztrbd1

personally I wouldn't trust a tank on anything from Ikea, very cheaply made and just a matter of time before something bad would happen.....just my 2 cents


----------



## budahrox

Diztrbd1 said:


> personally I wouldn't trust a tank on anything from Ikea, very cheaply made and just a matter of time before something bad would happen.....just my 2 cents


Amen Brother John


----------



## thharris

Yea I ended up drilling some test holes and its litteraly a thin vaneer of plywood like 1/2cm with cardboard inside. Really not strong at all, maybe like others have said reinforceing with better plywood but at that point you may as well make your own tank stand.


----------



## kesler123

thharris said:


> Yea I ended up drilling some test holes and its litteraly a thin vaneer of plywood like 1/2cm with cardboard inside. Really not strong at all, maybe like others have said reinforceing with better plywood but at that point you may as well make your own tank stand.


IMO if you like the Ikea designs still and will be parting out some money for a solid wood stand anyways then you can go for the HEMNES series which are all made from solid wood.


----------

